

E-mail error ends up in road sign - k4jh
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7702913.stm

======
JadeNB
I don't get this last one:

> People living near an Aberdeenshire building site in 2006 were mystified
> when a sign apologising for the inconvenience was written in Welsh as well
> as English.

Is it sarcasm? That seems perfectly reasonable to me.

~~~
Dobbs
Aberdeenshire is in Scotland. Which isn't bilingual welsh/english.

~~~
JadeNB
Ah, I wasn't paying attention. Nonetheless, 'mystified' seems a bit strong.
The US isn't bilingual anything, but I am not mystified when I see signage in
Spanish as well as English.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
There are many people in the US who speak Spanish, and many of these can read
it as well.

There are few speakers of Welsh in Scotland, even fewer who can read welsh.

It would be as odd as having French-English signs in the US.

